# My new little buddy



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Here is my new little rescue Chow/husky. After years of owning akc chows and having them pass away way too young, we have realized how many little chows there are in the rescue groups and we found "Rocky" the flying squirrel. Since both my human boys just left for college, my new fur baby boy keeps me as busy as a toddler and fills the house with noise and activity. Especially noise when he goes after the 11 year old Lhasa! He is starting obedience and agility and I would love to do dog scootering with him if I can convince him that it would be fun!


----------



## Apdfranklin (Jun 23, 2008)

What a good looking dog you have. I love the Chows face and ears. Good looking dogs.

What exactly is dog scootering, I have never heard of it.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Check out www.dogscooter.com . Dogscooters are two wheeled scooters kind of like the kind kids ride on but with bigger, off road tires. The dogs wear a regular harness like they would for pulling a sled (and boots if its a rocky area) but they don't need any snow. It a way for a dog to get exercise and have fun. I haven't tried it yet because my purebred Chows were couch potatoes. This little guy has a lot of Husky in him, though and runs around our acre yard all day long. He's gonna need a way to burn energy when he gets bigger and we dont' get any snow to speak off. I've seen all breeds do the scootering, not just sled dogs.


----------

